# Halloween



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Well only a couple days to Halloween.
What does everybody do?
I always Where my Chefs uniform with a scary mask and a plastic knife though my head and tie all kinds of untinsals on my apron strings and carry a blanched veal bone.After I take my girls around trick or treating,I sit motionless on my front porch until a unexpecting trick or treater checks me out and I scare the living begebers out of them.Sick huh. I never do this to kids under 10, But it is alot of fun. Happy Halloween all


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Cape Chef, you are delightfully twisted! We just throw cavity-inducing food products at them and wish them well.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Mezzaluna,
Thanks I think LOL.
I forgot to mention we also throw cavity-indusing food stuffs


----------



## chef mark hayes (Aug 21, 2000)

My Daughters 1st halloween and I'm taking a vacation day, that should tell a lot about how important the day is around my household.
I have a big frankenstein on my front porch with an oversized green head. I call him Big Head Todd, The Monster! Get It?









We are giving out Oreo's and Animal Crackers.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

all manner of m&ms, dum dum lollypops.
My goblins are an alien, dracula and mini chef. I will be dressed as the responsible adult. oooooooh scary!
we string up lights and put out pumpkins etc. I love the two year olds because they just can't believe you gave them candy! and they don't even know you and their mom didn't take it away!!!! so cool. 
kids are cool.


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Wow, I loved Halloween when I was a kid. This year I have to go to class!







Once, I tried to dress up as a ghost and ended up buying a fitted sheet by accident!!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

LOL ....always go overboard at halloween....not one treat but a handful>last year it was Russian chocolates and safety suckers. My guys are Harry Potter and my 13 year old has not yet decided guess I'll be constructing tomorrow.
My favorite costume was my ex husband went as a nacho....triangle sandwich board with orange face paint, jalepino pepper on his head....I went as a bunch of grapes....tights and alot of purple balloons.
*I'll be in mini med school so this year is a miss for me.


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

My favorite costume ever (no, I wasn't wearing it, too bad...) There was a guy walking around in the Castro in San Francisco dressed in bright pink with a small plastic chair on his head. Someone asked what he was and he answered, " I am the gum under the chair!!" We fell over laughing.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Last year I was stumped for a costume, so I took all the bandages, splints, casts, etc that I could find around the house (believe me, I have a lot!), and I dressed like an injured person. I had purple makeup that really looked like bruises, and I walked around on crutches. The crowning glory was the trauma bandage around my head, which I soaked in red food coloring. It looked pretty real!

I do like the visual on your costume, capechef! Sounds scary.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Before my time my ex also dressed as a road block.....orange/yellow with lights on a 2x4 going across his shoulders.....imagination is a wonderful thing.


----------

